# Question Of The Week...(2014 Week 10)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._


*What is the one standout mistake you have made while woodworking? And did you learn from it?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## ButchC

My big mistake is constant: having to remember that woodworking is not like riding a bike. To become proficient, and stay at a level my own critiques demand, I have to practice, practice, practice.

I cant BE a good woodworker until I've BECOME a good woodworker.

Butch

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Not wearing a dust mask while sanding on the lathe. 

Apparently, I'm allergic to either walnut or cedar dust. There for a while, I was turning quite a bit almost daily. Started having symptoms similar to that of a heart attack (I'm 26... should NOT be having those symptoms). After laying around for almost a week, I started feeling better. Went on for a few days, went to doctor a few times... nothing showed up. 

Felt better for 3-4 days. Turned some more walnut and a cedar striker. 2 days later, same symptoms. 

Haven't turned either in well over a week, and (knock on wood) I haven't had any more symptoms. Not about to figure out which one of the two caused it... just not going to turn any more until I get a respirator like you wear in a paint booth. I do wear an N95 mask while sanding now. Hoping to get a dust collection system set up to help out as well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Good morning everyone!


----------



## SDB777

Seems for every tool you think you need, there is another that must be purchased....

That said, I have a pile-of-tools, and the only 'tool' in the shop is sometimes.......ME!!! What was I thinking? After all the monies spent and time searching for timber, it comes down to your imagination.






Scott (get it? I'm the tool) B

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

Not locking the shop door so my wife won't come in and talk my head off and make me lose concentration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Ha! I have a lock on my shop door too....but she knows the combo!


----------



## SDB777

ripjack13 said:


> Ha! I have a lock on my shop door too....but she knows the combo!



Where is the 'bummer' button?
My door locks from the other side, guess I could lock myself out there(garage), and hope she cares enough to let me in.....




Scott (got drink and heat in there) B

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Ha! I have a lock on my shop door too....but she knows the combo!


I think they don't trust us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm with JR - not wearing breathing protection is by far my most consistent mistake. And also not woodworking consistently. Man am I rusty. What's beyond rust? Barnacles?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jmurray

i should have asked more questions, paid more attention (from pap, and various uncles). while i had a chance.
reading an article or watching a video just doesnt compare to being taught or shown(for me anyways).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Being in a hurry and putting a pen component on the wrong end of the finished HRB blank and not being able to remove it .......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> Being in a hurry and putting a pen component on the wrong end of the finished HRB blank and not being able to remove it .......


Here's where we need a "ahhhhh" or a "feel sorry for you" button. Hate to agree or like this post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

But tom if you are going to do tht just send the hrb to me so it won't go to waste.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Here's where we need a "ahhhhh" or a "feel sorry for you" button. Hate to agree or like this post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones

My biggest standout mistake has been trying to keep a piece of "something special" until the inspiration comes to me. I have lost some lovely wood to cracks and checks and general degrade by waiting too long to "get on it". I'm not sure that I have really learned my lesson well enough.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rdnkmedic

JR Custom Calls said:


> Not wearing a dust mask while sanding on the lathe.
> 
> Apparently, I'm allergic to either walnut or cedar dust. There for a while, I was turning quite a bit almost daily. Started having symptoms similar to that of a heart attack (I'm 26... should NOT be having those symptoms). After laying around for almost a week, I started feeling better. Went on for a few days, went to doctor a few times... nothing showed up.
> 
> Felt better for 3-4 days. Turned some more walnut and a cedar striker. 2 days later, same symptoms.
> 
> Haven't turned either in well over a week, and (knock on wood) I haven't had any more symptoms. Not about to figure out which one of the two caused it... just not going to turn any more until I get a respirator like you wear in a paint booth. I do wear an N95 mask while sanding now. Hoping to get a dust collection system set up to help out as well.


 

My bet is on the walnut. I've had some pretty nasty skin reactions to walnut. Google "juglone."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I can't necessarily think of one giant stand out mistake. But I can think of my greatest cause of mistakes or poor results - and that is rushing. Sometimes I get in a hurry. Sometimes I get impatient. Whatever is the cause of me rushing to finish something up, many times when I try to take a short cut or do things the quick way and not take the time to do it right, I often mess something up. And that's when I spend more time fixing my mistake than I would have spent if I had done it right the first time.

I used to be bad about wearing my respirator when sanding. Getting married and having a child has helped to change that - I'm a lot more conscious about wanting to be safe and protect myself so that I'm around when I'm old and grayer (Yes, I'm 30 and graying... Started getting gray hairs sometime between getting engaged and getting married. Coincidence? I think not!) and my wife and son don't have to do without me. (It doesn't help either that I have serious allergy problems and dust is a major problem for my allergies.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Well today it was- after jointing-glueing together- sanding to 100 grit- sizing the middle drawer panel for my bench. To measure the*&%#$$&%%$ thickness before I do all that F(*(&^%$ work.  The guitar blanks 1/4" are too damn thin.  Lesson to be learned- starting a project that is all in your head- then stopping starting stopping starting stopping starting is probably not sound woodworking methodology!!!!!!!!!!! PS- I will probably have to relearn the same on next project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> I can't necessarily think of one giant stand out mistake. But I can think of my greatest cause of mistakes or poor results - and that is rushing. Sometimes I get in a hurry. Sometimes I get impatient. Whatever is the cause of me rushing to finish something up, many times when I try to take a short cut or do things the quick way and not take the time to do it right, I often mess something up. And that's when I spend more time fixing my mistake than I would have spent if I had done it right the first time.
> 
> I used to be bad about wearing my respirator when sanding. Getting married and having a child has helped to change that - I'm a lot more conscious about wanting to be safe and protect myself so that I'm around when I'm old and grayer (Yes, I'm 30 and graying... Started getting gray hairs sometime between getting engaged and getting married. Coincidence? I think not!) and my wife and son don't have to do without me. (It doesn't help either that I have serious allergy problems and dust is a major problem for my allergies.)




No worries- I don't worry about my hair turning grey anymore it already did............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> But tom if you are going to do tht just send the hrb to me so it won't go to waste.


 It is now a wall hanging as a reminder lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Sprung said:


> I can't necessarily think of one giant stand out mistake. But I can think of my greatest cause of mistakes or poor results - and that is rushing. Sometimes I get in a hurry. Sometimes I get impatient. Whatever is the cause of me rushing to finish something up, many times when I try to take a short cut or do things the quick way and not take the time to do it right, I often mess something up. And that's when I spend more time fixing my mistake than I would have spent if I had done it right the first time.
> 
> I used to be bad about wearing my respirator when sanding. Getting married and having a child has helped to change that - I'm a lot more conscious about wanting to be safe and protect myself so that I'm around when I'm old and grayer (Yes, I'm 30 and graying... Started getting gray hairs sometime between getting engaged and getting married. Coincidence? I think not!) and my wife and son don't have to do without me. (It doesn't help either that I have serious allergy problems and dust is a major problem for my allergies.)


I'm guessing you think your wife isn't able to read that tiny print lol...........


----------



## Sprung

manbuckwal said:


> I'm guessing you think your wife isn't able to read that tiny print lol...........



I've teased her with that very point! (At least I've finally gotten her to stop searching for new gray hairs...)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Mine was always and will always probably trying to rush a finish, I get all the sanding done, the first coat on and I just want to be done so I can put whatever it is on display or into use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hobbit-hut

I feel like a train wreck reading this because I've made nearly all these mistakes. But the one not mentioned that I am guilty of and trying to correct is best summed up by the words I seen on a tee shirt of a woodworker on YouTube. " So you want me to stop everything I'M DOING and work on YOUR PROBLEM.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blueglass

I will agree with needing to wear a mask more as well. I had my lungs damaged in a shipyard accident and should be extra careful but I'm usually not? I do work outside most of the time which helps. The Willow Bustic used on the drum in my avvy pic set my lungs on fire even outside I had to wear a mask starting with that one and have gotten better. The sawyer said he has never heard of anyone else reacting like that with it. I'm getting ware I like handplanes and scrapers over power tools and paper because it is not as dusty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan Sweet

I have learned 3 important things.

1 Measure
2 Measure again
3 Measure yet again

and when in doubt measure.

When working with furniture, 1/16 of inch can build up real quick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Johnturner

My biggest mistake is not considering every thing when measuring - such as the thickness of the wood etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

great replies peeps!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Johnturner said:


> My biggest mistake is not considering every thing when measuring - such as the thickness of the wood etc.



That's it, right there.


 
Before blowing out the drawer and slides, Moma Brink broke the matching wrought iron bench. I thought, heck, I have some mahogany that was saved from a Frank Loyd Wright home that would make a nice replacement. 
So, three mistakes that day.
1). Cracked a joke about breaking anvils and crushing iron benches.
2) I cut the aprons to match the size of the original cushion, not taking into account the thickness of the legs. ( I made a new cushion with foam and vinyl left over from a car job I did)
3) when she mentioned the size difference, I said I thought she'd be more comfy on something a little larger.

That about when my sore shoulder started acting up.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Blueglass

Another thing. Stopping when I start getting tired or frustrated instead of pushing on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I worked on a frank lloyd wright designed house in cali. Very nice...lots of glass!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I worked on a frank lloyd wright designed house in cali. Very nice...lots of glass!



I plan to build a house in the next 5 years or so and have my eye on several FLW designs. Eventually have to find an architect that can design what I see inside my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms

To late to this I think but with an old bandsaw in the shop the wheels that the belt was on were jammed and the belt wouldn't spin so I manually grabbed the belt and pulled down to get it started and it pulled and my reaction was to hold on so my hand got all banged up and crushed in the machine


----------



## Kevin

APBcustoms said:


> To late to this I think but with an old bandsaw in the shop the wheels that the belt was on were jammed and the belt wouldn't spin so I manually grabbed the belt and pulled down to get it started and it pulled and my reaction was to hold on so my hand got all banged up and crushed in the machine





Sounds like you're lucky to have the hand.


----------



## APBcustoms

Kevin said:


> Sounds like you're lucky to have the hand.



Yeah I imediately looked at my boss in terror to afraid so see if it was attached I almost passed out haha


----------

